
Show HN: Trianglify.io – Pattern generator based on Delaunay triangulations - qrohlf
https://trianglify.io/
======
qrohlf
Backstory - a few years ago I wrote some code that mashed up the Colorbrewer
choropleth map palettes with a Delaunay mesh, and released it as a javascript
library[1].

Turns out, this tool is useful to a lot of non-programmers. A bunch of
homebrew UIs popped up for it on the web, so I decided it would be a good side
project to write an official GUI for it! Feedback and constructive criticism
welcome!

[1] [https://qrohlf.com/trianglify/](https://qrohlf.com/trianglify/)

